# OJ series tonight on FX



## Bonzi (Feb 2, 2016)

.... anyone planning on watching?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 2, 2016)

I might. Depends on what else is on that I think is better.
I do like me some Cuba Gooding.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 2, 2016)

We are going to DVR it.  We will be at a hockey game tonight...
Looks like it might be decent...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 2, 2016)

Not likely

I have 4-5 regular shows recording tonight.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 2, 2016)

I would rather watch paint dry.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 2, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> I would rather watch paint dry.




What color?


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 2, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > I would rather watch paint dry.
> ...


Titty pink.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 2, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> .... anyone planning on watching?


I have the vcr set up to record all ten of them.  I'm looking forward to it.  

There's also a mini series starting tomorrow on Bernie Madoff.  ABC, the second part is on Thursday.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 2, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> .... anyone planning on watching?


why would anyone care?....we all know the story.....


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 2, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > .... anyone planning on watching?
> ...



The entire country was transfixed on that trial, I remember when the verdict came in, our office got on the intercom and waited for the announcement.  Everything got so quiet and when they said not guilty, we were all shocked.

There were some rumors that might come out now.  There was one rumor that Nicole and Marcus Allen were having an affair and that is what set OJ off, for example.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Feb 2, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


so you know the story.....why give the slime ball the attention?......why keep his "legacy" alive?....the story is probably filled with bullshit anyway to make it more interesting....


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 2, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...




OJ is still looking for the "guy on the grassy knoll"

every time he goes to a golf course


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 2, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


I'm happy about how things turned out for him.  His body is riddled with arthritis pain, he is in prison and who's to say the trial itself wasn't full of shit?  We know what happened according to the attorneys, they're going over what the attorneys said so let's see what we believe now.  20 years later.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 3, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Not likely
> 
> I have 4-5 regular shows recording tonight.



which ones?


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 3, 2016)

Hossfly said:


> I would rather watch paint dry.



My husband (who I was NOT with at the time) watched every day of the trial etc. in real life.  I had a hard time staying up for the last 15 minutes or so  --- of course, it was after midnight.... it's not bad.  I never paid attention to the trial etc. at the time it was going on


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 3, 2016)

Harry Dresden said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I love Cuba Gooding Jr. but him as OJ is hard for me to fathom.  Not a good fit at all.....


----------



## Rouge Rover (Feb 3, 2016)

I thought about watching but I didn't. The casting for OJ was really bad. I can see Cuba Gooding Jr. as OJ's mini-me but not as OJ. Cochran was annoying enough that the last thing I want to see is someone pretending to be him. David Schwimmer...no, just no.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 3, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Not likely
> ...




Flash, I Zombie, Shadowhunters, Shannara Chronicles, Outsiders.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 3, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Never heard of any of them!  Will look them up.....


----------



## Rouge Rover (Feb 3, 2016)

iZombie is good. I've never seen Shadowhunters but the movie was good.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 3, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Shannara Chronicles and Outsiders sound interesting....

I like Justified so Outsiders sounds very interesting to me....will have to try it...


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 3, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...




Outsiders is about a group of people living clan style on a mountain.

What many democrats think all republicans are like.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 3, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


He gets to play golf in prison?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 3, 2016)

Rouge Rover said:


> iZombie is good. I've never seen Shadowhunters but the movie was good.



Shannara Chronicles is based on a series of books by Terry Brooks.

Read most of them 20-30 years ago.

First in the series was For Sale: Magic Kingdom.

Characters I liked best were obnoxious little creatures called G'Home G'Nomes


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 3, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...




That seemed to be where he was looking for the murderer before he got locked up.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 3, 2016)

Sarah G said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



putt putt


----------



## Gracie (Feb 4, 2016)

I forgot it was on and missed it. Which is good because I didn't plan to watch anyway.


----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2016)

I saw some of it. Not sure if it was accurate or not.


----------



## Spinster (Feb 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> .... anyone planning on watching?



Don't see any point in watching an ex-athlete who trashed his life by viciously murdering his wife and a man, and got off completely just because he was famous and black, and then has the balls to say he's satisfied with his life which has been good. Animal, without a shred of remorse, doesn't deserve a nanosecond of our attention.


----------



## Kat (Feb 4, 2016)

And now he's whining because they won't let him out to have knee surgery.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Feb 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> .... anyone planning on watching?


A tv show about orange juice?

I like to buy a jug or Two in spring, but damn, an entire season dedicated to it....

I assume they start with how a seed is made.


----------



## Spinster (Feb 4, 2016)

Kat said:


> And now he's whining because they won't let him out to have knee surgery.



Fuck OJ.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 4, 2016)

Kato Kaelin said there were a few little mistakes like when he got a cheeseburger and was eating it, that was wrong because he was a vegetarian.  He also said there was a problem with how the bag was left at the airport.  It supposedly had the murder weapon in it and OJ wouldn't let anyone touch it but him.


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 4, 2016)

There will probably be these critiques throughout the series.  I came in on the drama when the white Bronco was racing down the highway and he had the gun to his head so that is where it begins next week.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 4, 2016)

They had another documentary type thing on him on REELZ last night.   When we tuned in it was more about what happened to him and Vegas and his book "If I Did It" - such an arrogant jerk...


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 4, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> They had another documentary type thing on him on REELZ last night.   When we tuned in it was more about what happened to him and Vegas and his book "If I Did It" - such an arrogant jerk...


I didn't know much about that.  I would love to have seen it.


----------



## Spinster (Feb 5, 2016)

As full of drama as the actual court case was, how much for this made for TV series. Completely produced for viewership and revenue, solely. Why watch a rehashing of something we already know the ending of, it's not like he can be retried and justice finally happen at this point. Should have gotten the death sentence instead of getting off.


----------



## Sunni Man (Feb 5, 2016)

They should have used Kramer's bombastic lawyer to play the pompous Johnny Cochran.    ....


----------



## DGS49 (Feb 9, 2016)

Although the story is ostensibly about OJS, it is really about American celebrity.  How the justice system deals with it, how the media deals with it, how the public deals with it.

It is the story of an American sports "hero," a Black man who was so famous that his public personna transcended race, but who crawled back into the Black victim role when it became advantageous to do so.

It is about how someone with money - a complete narcissistic ass - hole - who was able to surround himself with pathetic toadies whose main function was to keep telling him how wonderful and cool he was.

And as fouled up as OF was, he was nowhere near as bad as such people are now.

Worth watching.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 7, 2016)

DGS49 said:


> Although the story is ostensibly about OJS, it is really about American celebrity.  How the justice system deals with it, how the media deals with it, how the public deals with it.
> 
> It is the story of an American sports "hero," a Black man who was so famous that his public personna transcended race, but who crawled back into the Black victim role when it became advantageous to do so.
> 
> ...


Just watched episode 4 and OJ comes across as a bit dumb. Watching it and you sort of forget that its about a murder. It does seem to be about how the gilded few live.


----------



## Spinster (Mar 8, 2016)

DGS49 said:


> And as fouled up as OF was, he was nowhere near as bad as such people are now.



Are you kidding??? He should have gotten the electric chair. And, he deserves to burn in hell for what he did. Can't imagine why anyone would want to waste time viewing this TV drama and re-hashing of a maniac murderer. Honestly!!! Pathetic!


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Mar 11, 2016)

Spinster said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > And as fouled up as OF was, he was nowhere near as bad as such people are now.
> ...


Do you think he did it ?


----------



## RWS (Mar 13, 2016)

I've been meaning to start a thread about this, and I found this here...

So please, I did not read anything before this, so... jus sayin...Don't mess with me because of it... 

I think the first 6 episodes are awesome! And it brings me back to those days. Yes, I was actually at an age to be cognizant of all the news around me at that time.

I think the show is friggin spot on... Through 6 episodes. It's awesome! I see no reason to detract from it at this point, so I'm giving it a 4 out of 4. 4 now...


----------



## RWS (Mar 13, 2016)

And yes, he probably did it. But as a juror in that case, I could not convict him....

Note that "probably" means that I don't think he personally did it. I think that AJ did it. ANd OJ is complicit.


----------

